# Is it common to REQUIRE middle school kids to shower after PE?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just that.

My son (5th grade) came home today and said his final quarter grade would be docked 2 points every day that he didn't take a shower after PE.
Now, keeping in mind we're talking 10 year olds, not to mention PE is a 20 minute class. 

Am I being unreasonably annoyed here?

He's absolutely mortified at the idea. 
I don't blame him. I went my entire school career and managed to avoid the gang showers. 
His father is _still_ known by the (complimentary, actually) nickname bestowed upon his anatomy 20 years ago in his high school's gang showers...


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

A ten year old does not need a shower after 20 minutes of activity. I do not like the concept of communal showering. It disalows any feeling of modesty. I hated it when I was younger and I hate it to this day. Also don't forget that there are many perverts out there which includes the teachers, aides, and other students. I think a note from the parent should suffice in allowing a student to skip the shower thing.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't think of a single school I know below high school level here that has any shower facilities at all. Maybe the instructor is a perv?


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

We had showers in our high school, but never once, did I see anyone using them. And I agree, exactly what kind of activity would make one absolutely NEED to take a shower after PE? I bet they sweat more during their recess / lunch breaks.

Not that I advocate a non-hygenic environment, and maybe they are trying to "teach" that in this case, but if hygiene is the point, I think it would be defeating the purpose if there are a bunch of kids in a communal shower where things like athlete's foot & other fungus stuff can be easily transfered kid to kid.

Not to mention that I would be kind'a freaked if they made me get naked with a bunch of other kids I really didn't know. Parts are parts, but come on, give a kid some privacy!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't _think_ the teacher is a perv. He's been there for years. Well known as a jerk, but I can't think of any complaints about anything along those lines...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, waaaay back when I was in Jr High we had to shower, high school too, I think 9th grade, or we'd get marked down, and I absolutely positively hated it as well. My kid's didn't have to do this when they were in school, though.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

In my middle school, starting in the 5th grade, yes... showers were required. That was 26 years ago!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Like others, I recall showers but we never used them for PE. I do not know what those who played extracurricular sports did...but regular old PE class we did not.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

we were suppose to but seldom did. and yeah, i think its pretty demeaning. i mean, how bout suggesting all the teachers shower together before classes? some of them were not pleasant by days' end, not to mention the famous 'coffee breathers'. eww.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

Yes, we were required to shower after gym class where I went to school and it was part of the grade. I actually didn't mind because I had gym first thing in the morning so I would just go to school in my pajamas sometimes and shower and put clean clothes on after gym class. It allowed me to get an extra 1/2 hour of sleep in the morning...LOL. 

It's really not that big of deal...Just tell him to always wear flipflops.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

For high school, it is common and should be mandatory. I mean that seriously. Not just that they get rank without it,, but it is part of the personal hygiene that they should be learning during physical education. 

For primary, maybe not so much, but I can understand teachers taking any opportunity they can to get the kids to wash, since many of them won't do it otherwise anyhow any time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

my high school (10 th grade up) had individual showers in the locker room and we were to shower, but most just changed clothes behind the pulled curtain and left. No point plus or minus.

I know the ice rink locker room has a large communal shower in each locker room, so I suppose those hockey teams shower together there, but I don't know if they have underwear on while doing so and then change or not.

I also think 20 minute for a PE class and shower is outlandish to say the lease.


Angie


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We were supposed to shower in high school. I don't know if anyone actually showered. I can tell you that there was no way I was going to get naked in front of others. I wouldn't even allow it for a high schooler. Deodorant is a good thing to have. One can clean/rinse off in the sink.

So.... what did the principal say when you went in and told him/her that you would not allow your child to undress in public?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I can remember in Elementary School - perhaps in 5th grade of being given the OPTION - if you WANT to take a shower, you can. If not, that was okay too.

Even in high school, showers were NOT required. I kinow several of the guys did shower, but I NEVER did. Just changing my clothes was enough to make me uncomfortable - I was VERY modest. Having to take REQUIRED showers surely would have put me over the edge.

"Gang" showers just isn't a good thought.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Yep, we were required to shower in junior high after PE. I remember because I hated it!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Was 7th grade in my school, and not mandatory, just advised.. Nobody really cared even through high school unless it was a noticeable smelly hygiene issue.. 

But really, the modesty thing is overblown. People shouldn't be so concerned about what others think and learning it early is fine.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Txrider said:


> But really, the modesty thing is overblown. People shouldn't be so concerned about what others think and learning it early is fine.


Umm, no it's not overblown to the modest. It is an internal thing and has nothing to do with what others think. It's a matter of respect for your own body.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

We were required to shower in Jr HS. I really hated it.

Demeter


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I was required for Jr High and it was always a nightmare. High School they let us decide which for most kids was no way.

Aside from the modesty how much more time could they spend actually doing PE if they didn't have to shower and change.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

None of the schools I went to had any showering facilities until high school. 

In HS we were required to shower freshman and sophomore year after that it was optional. The HS showers had individual stalls but no doors.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Umm, no it's not overblown to the modest. It is an internal thing and has nothing to do with what others think. It's a matter of respect for your own body.


Seems more like shame than respect to me.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Went to several different schools. Every middle/high school I attended required showering (I'm class of '94). 
It was never a big deal. We all have the exact same equipment of various sizes and shapes, nothing to get uptight over.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Did you notice that most of the people who think males shouldn't get naked are female, and most of those who think getting clean is normal are male?

Personally, I think women should let their sons be men, but I know that's asking more than many can do.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

wogglebug said:


> Not just that they get rank without it,, but it is part of the personal hygiene that they should be learning during physical education.


Since when is personal hygiene, taught in PE class??

Do you think kids don't know how to shower or brush their teeth, etc until a teacher tells them how to?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd just tell my son that it was perfectly fine with me if he failed the class.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

wogglebug said:


> Personally, I think women should let their sons be men, but I know that's asking more than many can do.


YDo you invite your neighbors in every morning so you can all take your showers together? I mean you apparently think this is the normal MANLY way to go about personal hygene........ Remember the prison rule, never bend over to pick up the soap..... Yep they are extra manly in prison!

And hey I like the suggestion that all the teachers start out the day with a communal shower. Bring them all so much closer, dont you think. Set a good example for the students.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Personal hygene was taught in PE in every school I've attended throughout this nation, and has been taught in PE by every school my child has attended. It is part of the normal PE curiculum. Showering after PE is a normal and common requirement for middle school and above.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

We had showers in JR High and were required to shower, really just had to get some water on you and dash out. No teacher was hovering over you, and if I remember correctly they would know if you showered because you had to turn in your towel after getting dressed to them. It was not some life altering event for me, and I think everyone was more concerned with getting it over and re dressing in time to get to the next class. I dont remember my boys ever mentioning having to take showers in JR High come to think of it, so the policy must have changed along the way.
I know they are available in High School, but it is not a requirement.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Our JR & SR high schools had showers but I never saw anyone use them. All that was required was to change clothes.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Jerngen said:


> Went to several different schools. Every middle/high school I attended required showering (I'm class of '94).
> It was never a big deal. We all have the exact same equipment of various sizes and shapes, nothing to get uptight over.


If nothing to get upset over, why not just have totally nude schools. Hey teachers nude. Boys and girls nude. I mean everybody has exactly the same human equipment in various sizes and shapes, some have innies and some outies, nothing to get upset with, right.??? 

And yep, I there were mandatory showers in jr. high and high when I went. Communal "gang" showers just like in prison. I even remember one time I got sent back into the shower by Kommandant Klink because I hadnt got my hair wet enough. Yep, soap and water on the body not enough, the PE teacher thought I needed soaking wet hair for the next couple hours in class. Course we had 40 minutes of PE and 20 minutes of clothes changing and showers. 

Sure glad the schools taught us how to shower and change our clothes. How else would I have ever developed such technical expertise in such matters. I mean most us poor stupid kids were just wobbling around bouncing off trees and walls and and falling down into mud puddles until enlightened educational system took over and made us into real men by forcing us to get close and naked together.

I'm surprised we never had supervised potty training also.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

We were told at the beginning of the year that we had to in 8th grade, but no one ever did except few very students.

Only a few students did in high school, as well.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> YDo you invite your neighbors in every morning so you can all take your showers together? I mean you apparently think this is the normal MANLY way to go about personal hygene........ Remember the prison rule, never bend over to pick up the soap..... Yep they are extra manly in prison!
> 
> And hey I like the suggestion that all the teachers start out the day with a communal shower. Bring them all so much closer, dont you think. Set a good example for the students.


If the teachers all took PE then, yes, they should shower. Otherwise the analogy is not an analogy.

When I took PE-mandatory then-we had to shower after-MANDATORY. This was not to long after water was invented tho so maybe we were all still in awe.
PE teach was not a lesbian tho and also didn't watch us. (maybe lesbians weren't invented yet-don't remember.)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

foxtrapper said:


> Personal hygiene was taught in PE in every school I've attended throughout this nation, and has been taught in PE by every school my child has attended. It is part of the normal PE curriculum. Showering after PE is a normal and common requirement for middle school and above.


Yes it was that way for me also. Personal hygiene needs to be taught, far to many do not. And that causes all sorts of problems.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

We were required to shower after PE, beginning in 7th grade (and that was way long ago). I didn't particularly like being naked in front of my classmates but it was not that big a deal - quick step under the water, wrap in towel, go get dressed. My biggest complaint was that the steam messed up my hairdo!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ErinP said:


> Just that.
> 
> My son (5th grade) came home today and said his final quarter grade would be docked 2 points every day that he didn't take a shower after PE.
> Now, keeping in mind we're talking 10 year olds, not to mention PE is a 20 minute class.
> ...


It's been that way since I was a kid 40+yrs ago. Your son is not facing a new phenomenon.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

foxtrapper said:


> Personal hygene was taught in PE in every school I've attended throughout this nation, and has been taught in PE by every school my child has attended. It is part of the normal PE curiculum. Showering after PE is a normal and common requirement for middle school and above.


Never had hygene in PE, only in health class and not at the HS level, maybe in Jr. High. Shower in our school were in place, but didn't even work-no water to the pipes. 

As far as modesty I would not allow my kids to "gang" shower. We have a higher level of modesty then some. apparently. We DO NOT teach our kids our bodies are bad, etc which some people (not necessarily on this thread) imply comes with modesty teaching. For us modesty is part of our Christian Faith. 

We homeschool and our kids do shower after PE at the Y when they take swimming. They remain in their swim suits and get under the shower head, rinse their swim suits as they wash their hair and soap their body....cleans both at once....their swim suits last longer as the chlorine is getting washed out sooner and more often. Also they don't smell like chlorine all the way home (and DD's never had "green hair")


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

We were required to take a shower after swimming... I think we had the option to shower no matter what we did, but if it wasn't required, no one was going to choose to parade themselves naked in front of everyone!

I remember feeling embarrassed having to shower.... not mortified. Not "modest." Just kind of embrassassed, and I got through it and it was not that big a deal. I have to question whether the term modest really applies here, but it's ok if people don't agree. Modest means not vain, as well as not dressing to draw attention to oneself. If mass showering is required, it is neither vain to do so, nor are you any different from anyone else.

And yes, there are plenty of kids that will not shower after working up a sweat unless they are told to do so.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

ErinP said:


> His father is _still_ known by the (complimentary, actually) nickname bestowed upon his anatomy 20 years ago in his high school's gang showers...


LOL. I learned that I, too, had a complimentary nickname bestowed upon me, but not until about 15 years after the fact, and only then because someone told my wife about it.
Got it from high school, mandatory showers after basketball practice. About all most kids did was to duck under the shower head water to get wet and then back out. No one used soap or was in them for more than a few seconds. We just wanted to get home.

I'm so old we never had any middle school to attend. There was grade school 1st-8th grade and then high school 9th-12th. There was no kindergarten either.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I would just go to the school and ask WHy this is so important that the teacher is taking points for not showering. It really is not that important for kids this age to shower and it sounds like the old..teacher power trip. I would remind teacher that your child is being taught hygene at home (your job for sure) and he will not take group showers. Period. I would never make mine shower in a group like that. Kids today are far more advanced than we were and we are seeing a spike in kids sexually abusing now. On top of the just plan stupidity of wasting money on water and heat in showers that are not needed (20 min. PE is waste of time anyway when recess and lunch are in place).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> LOL. I learned that I, too, had a complimentary nickname bestowed upon me, but not until about 15 years after the fact, and only then because someone told my wife about it.
> Got it from high school, mandatory showers after basketball practice. About all most kids did was to duck under the shower head water to get wet and then back out. No one used soap or was in them for more than a few seconds. We just wanted to get home.
> 
> I'm so old we never had any middle school to attend. There was grade school 1st-8th grade and then high school 9th-12th. There was no kindergarten either.


I went to school in KS too! I can blame a LOT on no kindergarten.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

in high school, we had to take showers. The well-known as a lesbian gym teacher stood right in the shower room and handed out the towels...Yuk! I got away with just leaving my underwear on and washing arm pits, as I wasn't very developed anyway,and was brought up very modest...It ruined the whole gym class for me...


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

In 7th grade a shower after mandatory 50 minute PE was mandatory. There was a room of shower heads and then a walkway of shower heads and then you picked up your towel. No one thought twice about it.
In the middle of the year I moved to a more rural county with a shorter school day and found my electives, squeezed into half periods and the school day 1 1/4 hrs shorter with shorter periods. The first day of PE I threw my gym suit off to run into the shower room and found a. they didn't work and b. everybody stared and whispered. Since I was already a strange big city girl this was only an additional source of mortification, expecially since I have inherited a naturally strong body odor from my father and in the days before a/c sometimes had to shower 3x daily.
Every military base I have stayed out with my BS troop had group showers and sometimes the scoutmasters would station themselves by the exit when our youth were using the facilities to see if the guys passed the "whiff" test. If not they were sent back and told to shower again. Nothing as rank as a sweaty 15-16 year old who hasn't showered in over a week!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah its required in most schools and has been for decades .
some seem to enjoy it a bit much and go on to play football so they can take long showers with other guys 
the guys getting nickanmes were the ones that got semi aroused at the thought of showering with others . there was a scene from a movie that explained it well going into folds and blood pressure funny as all get out .
Still I was raised not to be ashamed of my body , my children are being raised in the same manner . its rather nice to be secure in your own skin rather than feeling its some how dirty . 
though I do have nightmare of my daughters greeting people at the door in nothing but there panties in the future .


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Some children are not taught hygiene at home, therefore, it falls to the school to do so. Like most things, teaching this stuff from an earlier age makes the later fights less (i.e., easy to tell a 10yo to do something and have them do it, and develop the habit, rather than trying to change the habits of a 16yo).

Teenagers are hard enough to manage in a school situation, due to lack of parenting which is rampant in most areas now. The school is simply trying to set expectations and develop habits to make it easier later on, when it does matter. 

So, make a fuss if you must, but honestly, your kid is probably going to suffer more if he's the one who "doesn't have to shower" than if he's in there with his buddies for the eight seconds that most of them will be under the water.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

We didn't have to in junior high but we did in high school. The running in and sticking your legs under the shower was not enough. The PE teacher stood at the shower door and you had to "flash" her to show you were not going in w/ your underclothes on under the towel.

I hated it. My modesty was not taught it was something that formed because I didn't like being different. I was very thin (think Olive Oyl) with large breasts. I didn't look like those girls and we all knew it! To this day I hate getting undressed even to take a shower.

I have three sons. Two of them could not care less and the third is very modest. Same household, same school, same activities, just very different children.

Kids aren't the only ones that make things difficult. My youngest son had a younger teammate that he would take home after practice/school activities. When the kids grandmother found out that sometimes the boys showered after cross country practice before going to volley ball games, etc... she asked if the two of them were gay! Fortunately, my son was amused at her ignorance.

My point is that he really has to do whatever is required because you don't want to make him the butt of other kids jokes. Trust me, a joke about being well endowed is much better than being a Mommy's boy.

He won't be happy about it but if you agree that it sucks but is something he must do then he will adjust okay and it will be others he remembers as being a PIB.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

We showered from jr. high thru high school. As a former teacher, I can tell you, you do not want to be in a classroom full of post-PE adolescents that have not showered....gag...there are not enough windows in the world to cure that problem!!!:badmood:


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

We had to take showers after PE in Jr High (which included 7th, 8th, and 9th grade at the time) and got "points" against us for not using them. I took the points. As long as I had a passing grade, my parents were not so concerned with whether I fully understood the finer points and rules of playing tennis, volleyball, soccer, ping pong, whatever. And, tat the rish of aging myself, that would have been in the late 70's.

And we had health class, which dealt with hygiene, and no, we did NOT have to take supervised showers for that class.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> We showered from jr. high thru high school. As a former teacher, I can tell you, you do not want to be in a classroom full of post-PE adolescents that have not showered....gag...there are not enough windows in the world to cure that problem!!!:badmood:


Agreed. Also, as a former teacher, I have had a number of students through the years that didn't have facilities or running water at home, think camper size trailer with 5 or 6 and the water had been turned off. Having all to shower allowed making these children shower, and they didn't think they needed to shower either. They did. Middle school boys, in particular, need to shower, some may not, but as they hit puberty, the changes are rank. They need to be taught to shower, use deodorant.

Embarrassing, quite possibly, but needed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

PE is a stupid class. Any kid that don't get any exercise at home isn't going to get much benefit from 30 minutes 3 times a week either.


----------



## mistymomom (Jun 13, 2010)

Showering is not required here in middle school. 5th grade and up kids are required to bring a wash rag and they soap it up in the sinks and then wipe down with that. It's better than nothing and it preserves their modesty. It's hard enough being that age with out one more thing that could be used to criticize with. The PE class is an hour and that does make a difference. Some of the kids would be pretty funky by then.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

On a side note about the hygiene thing, I have conspired with counselors, nurses and coaches in the past, and sent students out of the room during class, even changing lesson plans for the day to do so. I would send student to counselor or nurse, they would send them to coach, coach would send them in to shower, and then take the student's clothes and wash and dry them while the student was showering, allowing them to wear extra clothes if needed while the laundry was being done. These children came to school in the same clothes for days at a time, clothes and body unwashed. Yes the schools do have to take over at times.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Showering was required after PE and it just make sense. Even in what is now called middle school we had kids who didn't shower after PE and by the end of the day you really didn't want to be near them, they were RANK!!!!

As for modesty. I think its a much bigger deal for females than males. I remember being shocked my first away basketball game. We used the home team's girl's locker room and the showers had _curtains_!

For the most part the less of a deal you make of it the less of a deal it is. Back in my day if you stripped at your locker, tossed you towel across your shoulder and walked to the shower no one noticed. If you wrapped a towel around you or wore your tighty whiteys to the shower area you were heckled. 

For some people its not pleasant but there are a lot of unpleasant things we have to do in life. Not being a jerk but IMO, this is one of those cases of 'just get over it'.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Get over it. I had to group shower while at boarding school and in the dormitories as well. Also at the YMCA, there will be group showers and individual showers. You're going to see naked people at the Y without meaning to. If you're into athletics, you'll have to shower. Simple enough.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

We were actually given a D for the day's grade in PE if we didn't shower, and I think I showered a total of twice the whole year. It was my last class of the day and I went home afterwards. I was extremely modest and shy in JR high, and hated the idea. My mother would ask how on earth anyone could possibly FAIL PE?? Finally I told her and she wasn't upset after that. Our gd hated the idea too, and was glad she was mostly home schooled. Jan in Co


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My kids are in various stages of elementary and Jr High school...they have portions of P.E. where they cover health and portions where they do physical exercise....so hygiene is most certainly taught during the health portions.


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

We had communal showers starting in Middle School which was 5th - 8th grade. I'm not sure that it was mandatory. I would be upset if I had children and they were required to shower if they were uncomfortable doing so. 

It strikes me as a bit barbaric that grades would suffer if a person refuses to shower. What in the world does showering have to do with PE? I understand the sweating and stuff but COME ON! It seems like if a person sat back and thought about it the concept of tying your academic success with whether your not you agreed to use a communal shower just isn't kosher.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

PyroDon said:


> the guys getting nickanmes were the ones that got semi aroused at the thought of showering with others . there was a scene from a movie that explained it well going into folds and blood pressure funny as all get out .


My oldest son came to me in 6th grade worried about this in Middle/High school because of some bullying and nicknames he had heard others called. My boys are not circumsized and he was teriffied of others calling him out because of it. His PE or football depending on the time of year was always the last class of the day and we worked it out where he got picked up 15 minutes early so he could go home and be comfortable. He is now in High School and even after football/track practice or whichever sport they play no showers guess the school is trying to save money now. The worst of all 30 high school football players on a single school bus when there are no showers in the visitors locker room if there is even a visitors locker room at some of the schools that my son's school plays. He has gotten over his fear if there are showers available at away games and coach is not rushing them.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

We were expected to shower after PE in high school (9-12). The guys that didn't shower were taunted more than the ones who did.

Conditions do seem worse now, there weren't any gangs in my 250-student class in the early to mid 70's. We had a few troublemakers, but no gangs.


----------



## moonspirit (Dec 22, 2009)

I think its ridiculous that marks can get deducted if you don't get naked and shower with other people. I'm not against showering in front of other people, but to deduct marks?


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

moonspirit said:


> I think its ridiculous that marks can get deducted if you don't get naked and shower with other people. I'm not against showering in front of other people, but to deduct marks?


Yeah that is a bit over the top.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Since when is personal hygiene, taught in PE class?


Since guys start getting sweaty, smelly and stinky in PE class, some more than others..


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

In south Texas we had to shower after P.E., beginning with 6th grade. In Alaska we did not have to shower; it was available, but optional. The classes were coed, but the locker rooms were not. There was a female coach to keep an eye on the girls' locker room and a male coach to keep an eye on the boys. 

In south Texas the shower room had no overhead lighting, just a few narrow windows up by the ceiling with obscure glass and imbedded wire mesh. It had cinderblock walls forming ranks of shower stalls four across that were designed to have shower curtains. There were no curtains. There was only one valve for the shower head and it only delivered cold water. There were spiders in all the crevices. Large ones. We got docked points for not showering. 

The district was exceptionally poor. Some of the kids in my class did not have running water at home, so this shower was a luxury for them. Myself, I hated it.

In Alaska, we had a lovely tiled, well-lit shower room with lots of wonderful hot water. The room had shower heads lining the walls that would drill right through you if fewer than five showers were running at once. The shower was activated by pressing on a button. The shower would stay on for about 30 seconds. So if there were less than five kids showering at once, you had to activate other showers or risk getting your sensitive parts pressure-washed down the drain. About half of the kids used it; mostly the ones that played extracurricular sports and were more comfortable in their bodies.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that several people are surprised it is part of the grade. It always was for us. Dressing for PE was a portion as was showering. Those are the only things that kept me from failing. I could never pass the skills tests except in running.

Btw, I did not have running water and I hated the communal showers. Not having running water is no excuse for not bathing properly.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Am I the ONLY one that was glad showers were available when I was in MS/HS? No one had to tell me twice to shower, points or no points. But then....we did have curtains on our showers. What's the deal with no curtains these days? I saw girls cheating all the time - show cared. They were also the ones that did their best to get out of participating in class.

You don't have to be a teen to smell. My DS was in 4th grade last year. I worked in his classroom. They had recess 2x a day....I was happy to work in the a.m. BEFORE they went out side to run and play. Whew! That hot room was almost overwhelming after recess.

I would love it if all schools had manditory PE classes EVERY DAY. I Loved gym class. I loved all the different sports/dances/activities we got to experience and try. I lived too far from town to be allowed to participate in organized sports. Sooooo glad we had a school PE program daily. ( one semester, I had it 2x a day). Even had to wear a silly gym suit.....Moved to a school my JR year that didn't have showers - though we did have PE. Hated that.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Been several years, but yeah, we showered.

PE was 50 minutes, 5 days a week. So you needed that shower. For us guys, strictly a communal shower...but no big deal, you were always in a hurry to get done, get dressed and get to class on time.

Plus, I played sports, primarily football and track. You think taking a communal shower will melt your modesty, stand in a line with 60 other naked guys waiting for a doc to put his hand in your crotch and tell you to cough! :shocked:

Shucks, in the football locker room, we didn't even have walls or stall for the toilets and urinals. Nothing like sitting there trying to do one's business and having one of your teamates step up to the urinal beside you to take a whizz.

Yep, those were the days...


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

Our locker rooms in middle and high school had showers, but we were not required to use them; no one did, at least not for gym class. I have always had a weight problem and was probably one of the fattest girls in my class in school; I can tell you that I would have been mortified, to the point of being suicidal, had I been required to get naked in front of my peers. No, I'm not exaggerating. 

Changing clothes and being in underwear was bad enough, but naked?? No way. I was never bullied in school and had plenty of friends, but the blow that would have dealt to my self-esteem would have been immeasureable. It makes me queasy even thinking about it...


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Why doesn't he just pack a pair of swim trunks in his bag?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Here, in Oklahoma, it's discouraged.

Too hot or too cold water coming out of the shower spout could lead to jumping around.

And that could lead to dancing.


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

When I was in school the showers started in 7th grade, and I'm sure the entire class was about 45 minutes long so exercising for at least 1/2 an hour. We also got marked down for not showering and for not putting the wet towels in the bin. In 8th grade my PE class was the last class of the day and our supervisor didn't care if we showered or just changed and went home. I remember finding it really super stressful at first but got over it very quickly, everyone was embarrassed at first. And I was (still am actually) a very shy and modest person.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> If the teachers all took PE then, yes, they should shower. Otherwise the analogy is not an analogy.
> 
> When I took PE-mandatory then-we had to shower after-MANDATORY. This was not to long after water was invented tho so maybe we were all still in awe.
> PE teach was not a lesbian tho and also didn't watch us. (maybe lesbians weren't invented yet-don't remember.)


It sure is an appropriate analogy. Its not about clean kids, its about burocratic power trip. Teachers dont smell sweet all day long either. If children stink and need showers so do teachers that ride herd on them. And if it wont hurt the children to bathe together in their birthday suits, it sure wouldnt hurt the teachers would it. Heck invite few parents over to join in the fun. 

Since fundies believe its a "lifestyle choice" you wouldnt think they would approve of adolescent children showering communally...... They wouldnt want impressionable youth to be lead to temptation would they?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow. This really took off!
Interesting how many people were traumatized by gang showers (or avoided them entirely!)



> So, make a fuss if you must, but honestly, your kid is probably going to suffer more if he's the one who "doesn't have to shower" than if he's in there with his buddies for the eight seconds that most of them will be under the water.


This is pretty much where I'm at, Tracy. We haven't said anything about fighting the policy.

We've basically told him how to take as fast a shower as possible, and that every other kid (despite what they might say or act like) is just as humiliated as he is. :shrug:

(And I'm looking up the legality of this, because honestly, I can't believe some school hasn't been SUED over this by now!)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

DH talked about gang showers with his co-workers today. lol

Beyond just the guys who knew gang showers from gym and sports, my husband went to boarding school for four years and had gang showers. One of the guys was in the Navy and had gang showers in boot camp. And one of guys served four years in the Pen.

Every last one of them said it was an experience they would have avoided if they could. 
Interesting perspectives...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I was terrified of the showers in school.

The first time we were asked to use them was right after we had started studying The Holocaust in history class, and the showers in our old school were nasty, old and dingy.

Fortunately we were not forced to or I may have had nightmares for a long time! It gave me the major creeps to be anywhere near them.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, nothing like taking a child in his or her most fomative years, already gawky and nervous, self conscious as all get out, and forcing them to be naked in front of others. Doesn't matter if the embarrassment is only perceived by that child, it is STILL real to the child. The children who commit suicide over bullying only "perceived" there was a problem as well. In other words, some of you need to acknowledge there *could* be issues with this, in the child's head or not. Guess some of you take a child's fear of bees and conquer it by throwing them into a wasp's nest. There are only a few places that "communal showering" actually occurs in real life...school, possibly college, and military. Oh, and jail, but I hope no one's kids find that out first hand.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> yeah its required in most schools and has been for decades .
> some seem to enjoy it a bit much and go on to play football so they can take long showers with other guys
> the guys getting nickanmes were the ones that got semi aroused at the thought of showering with others . there was a scene from a movie that explained it well going into folds and blood pressure funny as all get out .
> Still I was raised not to be ashamed of my body , my children are being raised in the same manner . its rather nice to be secure in your own skin rather than feeling its some how dirty .
> though I do have nightmare of my daughters greeting people at the door in nothing but there panties in the future .


That's more than a little disturbing


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> the guys getting nickanmes were the ones that got semi aroused at the thought of showering with others .


No the two guys I know of anyway, got nicknames for simple fact that the good Lord blessed them more than He did others. 
And the rest of their classmates noticed. 
And shared the information with everyone they knew.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The BILs grew up w/o running water, & actually preferred showering at school to the saturday night bath in the kitchen!


----------



## moonspirit (Dec 22, 2009)

beccachow said:


> Yup, nothing like taking a child in his or her most fomative years, already gawky and nervous, self conscious as all get out, and forcing them to be naked in front of others. Doesn't matter if the embarrassment is only perceived by that child, it is STILL real to the child. The children who commit suicide over bullying only "perceived" there was a problem as well. In other words, some of you need to acknowledge there *could* be issues with this, in the child's head or not. Guess some of you take a child's fear of bees and conquer it by throwing them into a wasp's nest. There are only a few places that "communal showering" actually occurs in real life...school, possibly college, and military. Oh, and jail, but I hope no one's kids find that out first hand.


What do you propose? Pull the child out of school, and if no other schools are in the area move ?? all because a child doesn't want to take 60 seconds to shower in the nude?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My junior high mandated group showers and I started not long after I saw the movie, "Carrie". :shocked:
If there is an grouping of people more vicious and nasty than junior high girls...I can't think of it. Group showers are barbaric at that age.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Just another Ditto here. We did them starting in 6th grade and pretty much everyone in there was probably just as nervous as me. That is normal. They could be standing around fully clothed and have all those doubts and comparisons going on. Kids that age are just that way.

A lot of the guys and some of the girls brought swimsuits. It actually got to be a bit trendy to do so.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Our Jr/Sr high school locker rooms had little individual showers with opaque curtains. There were no "gang" showers in our high school. Very private, very personal. The shower rate was about 50/50, as it was not mandatory for anyone.
After high school, I joined the Air Force, we had a communal shower. However, it was no big deal, really. It didn't warp my mind, and I didn't find it any more or less humiliating that any number of other things you endure in the military. Nobody stared at anyone's body. Nobody made snide comments. You had minimal time to get in, get clean, get out, and get dressed. Everyone was too interested in getting it done and being in formation in time to get to the chow hall to eat, that nobody was traumatized by the experience.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> After high school, I joined the Air Force, we had a communal shower. However, it was no big deal, really.


I gotta say, 19 and up SHOULD be able to think gang showers are "no big deal" if that's all they have. 

Remember, I'm talking about _10_ year olds.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

My thoughts are that it isn't a bad idea to shower but communal showers are a bit degrading. We had them in middle and high school and nobody used them. But I can also remember we had PE in the afternoon just after lunch. It would be 90 degrees part of the time and even 20 minutes would make all of us a sweaty mess. For me I hated that sweaty grungy feeling and it took some of my attention off my last two periods of class. My solution would be:

Yes require showers but have individual stalls.

-or-

Put PE at the end of the day for all students. (logistics issues there)

-or-

Do away with PE altogether (best option). I never learned a darned thing in PE other than who the pseudo-coaches favorite "athletes" were by the way he picked them as "team captains" thus assuring their best friends to get selected first. And the PE "coach" was nothing of the kind. In every case if it were a guy he was never one of the real coaches who headed up our school football, basketball, etc. If it were a woman, half the time she would be found out later to be a homosexual and sometimes got a bit too close to some of the female students (particularly in HS). Don't ask me why but that was one I never understood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

When I started 5th grade..in 1960..showers after PE was the norm..I don't recall that it was any big deal..


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Actually, I enjoyed PE.

While I wasn't uber-athletic, I was good enough to enjoy most sports. And the guy who ran the program (not to mention his counterpart on the girls side) believed in exposing kids to a lot of different activities. It was his belief most people would find a sport they could enjoy, if they were exposed to enough variety.

So...high school PE is where I learned to hit a golf ball, learned how to bowl, and enjoyed table tennis. We also swam, ran track, played basketball, flag football and softball. We also had to undergo a basic Red Cross first aid course.

The girl's side was pretty similar, except they substituted a classroom lecture on how the major American sports (basketball, football and baseball) are played and substituted volleyball for flag football. Oh, they also took a couple of weeks of basic ballroom dancing.

Our PE department worked very hard to make their PE classes a true learning experience.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't understand all the fuss about communal showers. They started in 7th grade for me and were mandatory after PE.

I would use the experience to try and teach my kid about self confidence and how to handle others who might not have any and try to gain some at his/her expense.

I'm not sure the value of teaching the kid that he/she doesn't have to follow the rules just because their feelings are hurt.

It's only the human body and it's only a shower.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Same here. What is this that Americas have such a hard time dealing with the human body in a natural state.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

moonspirit said:


> What do you propose? Pull the child out of school, and if no other schools are in the area move ?? all because a child doesn't want to take 60 seconds to shower in the nude?


No, but if a parent/child feel strongly enough about it, the chid should be allowed to "opt out." I recall having the option to "opt out" of sex-ed when I was in school (wow, way back then, lol) if the parents felt strongly enough about it. Whether it is "all in the kid's mind" or not, it is very real. If you are the fortunate one who was well developed, or already popular or whatever, no, this WOULDN'T bother you (collective you, not one person). But the rest of us? Skinny, goofy hair, braces, studious and unpopular...it was very painful. Just sayin', there are more sides to every story. And honestly, I don't recall my parents weighing in on it at all, just my own shy, embarrassed self. Anything that has the potential to weigh on your mind this many years later, needs to be looked at.

Sorry I came off a bit strong armed before, but the cavalier attitudes from some of the prior posts rubbed me wrong at the time. 

All I'm saying is, growing up is tough enough without this added to it.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

It's my personal opinion that if you can't shower around other kids of the same gender that you've got a major body image issue (that you should get over) and likely have parents who do as well. 

_That said:_ the schools cannot _possibly_ 'require' it and I do not support them doing so. In fact, I have made presentations to school boards in support of people who have refused to shower at school.

The communal showers have varying degrees of privacy, and schools have varying policies, and P.E. teachers all act a little differently, but there is certainly no "great conspiracy" to get little kids to see each other naked, make 'em gay, or any such other ridiculousness. Be serious... just for a second, would you?


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

beccachow said:


> No, but if a parent/child feel strongly enough about it, the chid should be allowed to "opt out." I recall having the option to "opt out" of sex-ed when I was in school (wow, way back then, lol) if the parents felt strongly enough about it. Whether it is "all in the kid's mind" or not, it is very real. *If you are the fortunate one who was well developed, or already popular or whatever, no, this WOULDN'T bother you (collective you, not one person). But the rest of us? Skinny, goofy hair, braces, studious and unpopular...it was very painful. * Just sayin', there are more sides to every story. And honestly, I don't recall my parents weighing in on it at all, just my own shy, embarrassed self. Anything that has the potential to weigh on your mind this many years later, needs to be looked at.
> 
> Sorry I came off a bit strong armed before, but the cavalier attitudes from some of the prior posts rubbed me wrong at the time.
> 
> All I'm saying is, growing up is tough enough without this added to it.



How far can we take this?

Although I had no problem with the showers I absolutely HATED to give presentations in front of the class. Worried about it for days before, lost sleep. Tried to fake illnesses on report day.

Should I have been able to opt out of giving those oral reports?


Today I stilll would never be the first one to volunteer to give a presentation but I sometimes have to and even though there is still some anxiety its no big deal and I do just fine.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

foxtrapper said:


> Personal hygene was taught in PE in every school I've attended throughout this nation, and has been taught in PE by every school my child has attended. It is part of the normal PE curiculum. Showering after PE is a normal and common requirement for middle school and above.


Yeah, we had a shower room from junior high on through high school, too.
Always had showers after PE, Intermurals or Extracuricular Sports.
And when I was in "Basic" in the USAF, we had one big shower room, too.
Coach always checked to see who showered. We got gigged points if we skipped it.

Modesty is way overblown AISI. Only the sissies were afraid to go in the shower room, to get the sweat off, before going to the next class.
It never really bothered me much.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Going to play Devil's Advocate here.....

Why are there individual private stalls in bathrooms in the schools, but not in the showers? Seems to me if privacy is expected in the bathroom, where you are technically still clothed, why isn't privacy considered when you are buck naked in a shower?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

What if you are a child with a birth defect. How would you like to have your "secret" exposed??


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Europeans are far more open about nudity than Americans. That's for sure. I had a friend who went to Europe...he saw people having sex in the park and ran to the nearest cop and said,"Look! There are people having public sex at the park!" The cop's response was, "So? It's not illegal here. Let me guess, you're an American?" End result was he discussed with my friend about their culture. Eventually he watched some tv while on down time and saw people on soap operas having what would be considered pornographic sex here. He said it is very different over there.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Again I think it is a gender and age issue. It seems us older guys had and have no problem with it whereas the younger guys and all the gals do.

BTW, in the old military barracks you had "open bay" showers AND you had 6 toilet stools, 3 on one wall and directly opposite of them the other three. After about a week you didn't think anything about sitting down to do your business while talking to your "neighbors".


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Our gym teacher's [and coaches] office was located between the lockers and the showers so they could see that everyone went past the window...You had to change into a jock, gym shorts and gym shirt b/4 PE and shower after, no swimsuits either! Teams were 'shirts 'N Skins' one side removed their shirts {the girls had these cutesie gym outfits and colored vests instead of skins.} 

The worst thing was the shot of Right Guard someone would spray as you were walking back from the shower...it's not meant to be sprayed on tender parts!

My Freshman year of college was the first co-ed year on campus. 3/4ths of the older dorms had gang showers including the first woman's dorm...The two 'big' dorms had (2) facilities w/ (4) shower stalls per floor...that's for 60 kids.

Swimming at the YMCA was nude...

We survived.

My daughter was funny telling how they grouped up making towel 'tents' to change into swimsuits for PE...they didn't have to shower and thought it was gross that we had to.

Same daughter was in a co-ed dorm in college, go figure! They did have doors and changing areas in front or each shower stall...


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

How about a bathing suit to shower in if he is self-conscious? I know one of mine showers every time after gym class (every day) and the other doesn't. Not sure if they are communal or separate though. Tiny school so I'd almost guess separate.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hooligan said:


> How far can we take this?
> 
> Although I had no problem with the showers I absolutely HATED to give presentations in front of the class. Worried about it for days before, lost sleep. Tried to fake illnesses on report day.
> 
> ...


You will have to speak in public the rest of your life. You most likely will be leaving the group showers behind unless you are in military, etc. Requiring public speaking, acceptable, it is a life lesson. Forcing children to leave modesty behind, not really a life lesson. Just IMO, that's all.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

watcher said:


> Again I think it is a gender and age issue. It seems us older guys had and have no problem with it whereas the younger guys and all the gals do.
> 
> BTW, in the old military barracks you had "open bay" showers AND you had 6 toilet stools, 3 on one wall and directly opposite of them the other three. After about a week you didn't think anything about sitting down to do your business while talking to your "neighbors".


Hey, I'm a gal, and I have no problem with it. 
Now, I understand that boys are more likely to make fun of other boys for anatomical reasons, however, I have to say that I have NEVER heard girls making fun of another girl for some "private" anatomical reason; not in jr/sr high school, not in the military. We just didn't look at the other girls that closely.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Wow, and all this time I thought that the other kids called me "Smallpox" because of the scar on my arm.

I think I might need therapy.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I think in this case I would follow the child's lead. If he's uncomfortable with it to the point where he needs an advocate, then do that. Be his advocate. If he isn't worried about it, then don't worry about it yourself. 

What I want to know, in these schools that have mandatory showers, how long are the kids given to shower, change and get ready for the rest of their day? As a parent of girls and a woman who was once a Jr. High and High School girl I know how long it can take to get "presentable" after a full shower. Seems like an awfully big waste of time to me. We never played anything hard enough to get that sweaty anyway. And I'm a person who sweats rather easily. A quick spruce up with a paper towel at the sink was the most that was ever needed.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My son had to shower in middle school after PE class - after the first three or four times, he said there wasn't anything to it. Then in college, the first year he was in a dorm and there were 40 kids sharing a shower bay and bathroom facilities. Said same thing, unless you want to pay for private accommodations which cost much more, you learn to shower with others in the dorm.

This year is his 3rd year and finally he is in an apartment style dorm where he has a private bedroom, but shares the living room, kitchen and yes, bathroom with three other guys. Hasn't killed him yet and he said like everything else, you get used to it unless you can afford to pay for an off campus apartment.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Again I think it is a gender and age issue. It seems us older guys had and have no problem with it whereas the younger guys and all the gals do.
> 
> BTW, in the old military barracks you had "open bay" showers AND you had 6 toilet stools, 3 on one wall and directly opposite of them the other three. After about a week you didn't think anything about sitting down to do your business while talking to your "neighbors".


 I agree watcher. I actually read this thread with some surprize because we had open showers starting in 6th grade through HS and then of course in the military and I have generally had open showers in the various gyms I have belonged to up until earlier this year. I never thought much about it and didnt ever have any of our 5 kids mention it when they were growing up. I think maybe some of it is because I played sports on through HS as did all of my kids and...you just showered after and it was no big deal.

In fact I cant imagine not wanting to shower or have your kids shower after vigorous exercise. I remember towel snapping and horsing around but I sure wasnt traumatised (I was probably one of the instigators) and if your kid plays sports in school he needs to get used to being with the guys or he wont get far. 

I think that as others have said if he is allowed to be singled out like that he will be labeled by the other kids and the end result will be worse than the first few times of nervousness in showering with the other guys. And for those of you that see no value in PE, just drive to Walmart and watch the young people today...most are uncoordinated, overweight, and/or meek and lacking self confidence....I wonder how many of their parents saw no value in physical exercise.


----------



## glwalker (Apr 19, 2005)

It's not necessary to have a formal PE class in order to exercise. Most kids have a lot of energy and get enough exercise through play. Many people are overweight despite the government-mandated PE classes.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

glwalker said:


> It's not necessary to have a formal PE class in order to exercise. Most kids have a lot of energy and get enough exercise through play. Many people are overweight despite the government-mandated PE classes.


You are seeing things from your POV. Most likely your kids were/are like mine. They had pleanty of SAFE room outside to play. I had no problem with them going out and staying outside for hours, as long as they told me when they were going out of the 'yard' and if I whisled they yelled or came back.

But a lot of kids today think having to leave their AC cooled room with its TV, computer and the like is not fun its more like punishment.

A couple of weeks ago I was helping out at the high school band 'camp'. It ran from 0800 til 1600 and the temps started out in the high 70s to low 80s and went up quickly to the mid 90s with lots of humidity (what do you expect from a coastal area?). Even with tons of breaks and us giving them snacks, water and/or poweraid/gratoraid on the first day we had around 15 kids out of about 150 who had to sit in the shade, one almost passed out.

I won't even get into how many of them where "computer programmer pale" at the start of the day and were lobster red at the end.

You could tell these kids had not spent any more time outside during the summer break than it took to get from the house to the car and from the car to where they were going.

Now with that said. From the PE classes I have heard parents and kids talking about I don't see the kids getting any real exercise from it. They play games which are designed so everyone can play which means you can't have a lot of physical activity because there are some kids who can not participate if you do.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, gl. I see a lot of overweight kids IN PE class. lol Obviously PE itself is not the cure. 
"Vigorous exercise" does not happen in a 20 minute PE class period. We're not talking 20 minutes of kickboxing, here. 

And given the attitude of the middle school PE teacher (as well as all-sports coach), it's highly unlikely my child would play sports unless I dragged him into them, kicking and screaming.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

beccachow said:


> You will have to speak in public the rest of your life. You most likely will be leaving the group showers behind unless you are in military, etc. Requiring public speaking, acceptable, it is a life lesson. Forcing children to leave modesty behind, not really a life lesson. Just IMO, that's all.




Everything is a life lesson.

Learning to accept one's self and learning to deal with those that would build their self esteem at your expense are some pretty important life lessons imo.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Physical Education, like any class in school or lesson taught at home, is not important so much for 'present efficacy' as it is to provide a base for a future interest in that thing. When you become serious about physical health, your nutrition and P.E. classes will 'come back to you' and you can use it. Same thing for all your other classes.

R


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> Physical Education, like any class in school or lesson taught at home, is not important so much for 'present efficacy' as it is to provide a base for a future interest in that thing. When you become serious about physical health, your nutrition and P.E. classes will 'come back to you' and you can use it. Same thing for all your other classes.
> 
> R


Case in point.

I'm at an age where I have to have a commitment to exercise to stay in reasonably good shape.

Found myself doing squat thrusts a few weeks ago.

Haven't done a squat thrust since 10th grade. Wouldn't even have known what one was if I hadn't been taught by Mr Marlow in 5th grade.


Someday I hope to find a use for the hours stuck suffering through English Lit!

LOL


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

:sob:


thequeensblessing said:


> Hey, I'm a gal, and I have no problem with it.
> Now, I understand that boys are more likely to make fun of other boys for anatomical reasons, however, I have to say that I have NEVER heard girls making fun of another girl for some "private" anatomical reason; not in jr/sr high school, not in the military. We just didn't look at the other girls that closely.


They made fun of me.:sob: They were all A or no cup and I was a C cup in 5th grade.:bored:

We had required showers too. I hated it in middle school lots of mean things were said and done during those showers,but I didn't care by the time I got to high school. Things had changed a bit.
I think it can be really tough on the boys. Things that are seen there last a lifetime in many ways. I hear 60 year old men still telling about ole so and so's "equipment" :tmi:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> When you become serious about physical health, your nutrition and P.E. classes will 'come back to you' and you can use it.


Seriously??

Most of the "skills" I learned in PE have since been modified because they're ineffective, or even damaging. 
Bouncing stretches and/or static stretches, as a perfect example.

When I started to get "into shape," I looked on the _internet_! lol

I'm all for PE, honestly, but let's be realistic-- Most of us non-jocks didn't carry much away with us after the PE years were done. 



So far as the original problem, DH and DS practiced on Tuesday how to hang onto the towel, jump into the shower, get wet and jump back out. (Yeah, good thing it's required, because I'm sure _that_ "shower" is going to be _very_ effective for getting clean.  )


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well if they don't want to get clean and smell halfway nice.., Others WILL say something, and it maybe not very nice either.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

lol
I'm not overly worried about _10 year olds_ needing to "get clean and smell halfway nice" after a 20 minute PE period.


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Umm, no it's not overblown to the modest. It is an internal thing and has nothing to do with what others think. It's a matter of respect for your own body.


Exactly. In our middle school, they are not required to shower, but they are required to change clothes. The only problem with that is that they are REQUIRED to change in front of the other girls. My girls refuse. They go into the bathroom stalls, and change, and then the teacher gets mad at them and says that is forbidden, so half the time, they have refused to change out . The youngest says that it is HER body and she does not have to let anyone look at it that she does not want to. I just let it go on that one and tell them to change in the stall and have the coach call me if she has a problem with it. So far, no calls.


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

wogglebug said:


> Did you notice that most of the people who think males shouldn't get naked are female, and most of those who think getting clean is normal are male?
> 
> Personally, I think women should let their sons be men, but I know that's asking more than many can do.


That was just rude. We can let our sons be men, but modesty is not a bad thing by any means.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

What nice schools ya'll went to. I was the lone white kid in high school gym class back in the early 70's and it would've been dangerous for me to be so exposed in the locker room. Showers were available, but I preferred personal safety. 

And it is funny how freaked out many of you get when you hear of a gay/lesbian gym teacher, and yet you expect all these randy teenies in various stages of development to let it all hang out without any concern.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

GingerN said:


> That was just rude. We can let our sons be men, but modesty is not a bad thing by any means.


And I don't know about anyone else, but I don't have a problem with my son being a man. 

However, at the moment, he's a 10 year old BOY.


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

IMHO, the time spent in the shower would be better spent in PE. We never had time to shower after PE.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes and he will be showering with other 10 year old boys. Whats the problem here? We are not talking about a all different ages mixed together we are talking a PE Class where they are of the same age.
We are not even talking about showering with "older" kids either, ones that maybe developed better.
Nope, 10 year boys, that is all.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

on the contrary, they have both PE and showers with the sixth grade as well. Ie, 10, 11 and 12 year olds. 

I agree RW. Why are we wasting PE time on showers for kids that haven't even hit puberty, for the most part?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

CarolynRenee said:


> Going to play Devil's Advocate here.....
> 
> Why are there individual private stalls in bathrooms in the schools, but not in the showers? Seems to me if privacy is expected in the bathroom, where you are technically still clothed, why isn't privacy considered when you are buck naked in a shower?


In my high school, they removed the stall doors in the bathrooms. There was no privacy at school. It basically was a prison and we were prisoners with all the rights of prisoners during the school day.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

WindowOrMirror said:


> It's my personal opinion that if you can't shower around other kids of the same gender that you've got a major body image issue (that you should get over) and likely have parents who do as well.


So how many neighborhood men do you get together with to have a communal shower?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Hooligan said:


> Should I have been able to opt out of giving those oral reports?


Yes if you had to do them naked in front of the class. Whole new meaning to "oral" reports....


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We had private shower stalls and had to take them in 7th and 8th grade(I don't know about before that, I went to a Lutheran School and we didn't have showers). Anyway, 10 yr old boys do get very stinky, my 11 yr old son started growing "pit" hair about 6 months ago, and my first thought(after the oh goodness not yet!) was...deoderant and more showers. We had to change in the locker room before and after volleyball games and PE and I don't remember being upset by it. And I was um larger than the other girls and stuff. 

I'm sorry that it bothers your kid though. Every kid is different.

HermitJohn-please don't take this the wrong way, but were you in Juvie? Sounds like you had it waay rougher than I did and I'm sorry for you but glad for me!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

whiskeylivewire said:


> HermitJohn-please don't take this the wrong way, but were you in Juvie? Sounds like you had it waay rougher than I did and I'm sorry for you but glad for me!


Nope, just little small town Control Freak High School. Whats weird is the lock down attitude I experienced was in the good ole days before shootouts and mega drugs and all that. Out in the middle of rural Iowa. At time I thought all schools were like this, then when I went to college and heard others tell of their high school experience with open campuses and easy going attitude by administration where it wasnt run like a prison camp. Well it was hard to believe. 

No we didnt have armed guards and metal detectors and video cameras every 3 feet and all this stuff schools have now. But the control freak attitude of those running the school was very simular. People running school I went to would definitely been in favor of armed guards and metal detectors and video cameras everywhere including the restrooms and shower rooms. But been tough sell back then. They just had to make do with a lot of attitude.

However the prison camp mentality apparently has made it to majority of schools now. Made news here locally, some parent went to pick up their kid in middle of day for some doctors appointment or something and used door not approved for visitors and 25 cops showed up. Parent was detained for short time but not arrested, then tv news showed cops all patting themselves on the back for preventing a tragety...... Course there were no signs saying visitors use such and such door. You were just supposed to know this.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I went to a small town school as well (population of 900 in the town) and we didn't have all the stuff they do now either. In fact, frequently a dog would be wandering the halls because the doors were open because we didn't have a/c(it was just Moose, his owners went to school with us). It makes me sad that it has gotten to where all this stuff is required.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We were required to shower in Jr High, which I guess is now middle school. I agree that not everyone needs it, but there are some that really could use a shower after any type of strenuous activities.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Junior high is usually 7th and 8th grade. Occasionally 9th also.

Middle school is usually 5th-7th or 8th.


----------

